# WYSE Citrix Terminal gives excessive ARP traffic



## Jbelle (Feb 18, 2012)

Looking for some common reasons a dumb termunal would cause excessive ARP traffic which shuts down ports


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What Windows OS are you running? Your profile says Windows 7 but you are posting in the Windows 2000 forum? 
Maybe this can help: CTX109980 - Behavior of Address Resolution Protocol (ARP) and Gratuitous ARP on the NetScaler - Citrix Knowledge Center


----------



## Jbelle (Feb 18, 2012)

Actually Win XP is the OS being run on the Server for the Terminals.
I saw that it also said NT workstation support as well so I figured I d post this here.


----------



## Jbelle (Feb 18, 2012)

As a Added note Our Infastructer guy told me he thinks its becuase the Terminals that are blowing up ports are just old, but Im trying to get a better concept of it as a Help Desk Agent.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I'm still confused on which OS you are running on your server? You said *XP* but then you mention *Windows NT*, Which pre-dates Windows *2000.* Since *2000 *all Windows OS's (XP and Later) are *NT* file systems. But Windows NT was specifically an OS in the late 90's. *XP* would be weird to run as a Server, but not unheard of.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If they are older Winterms the usual configuration is to have Windows CE imbedded on them and Server 2000, 2002 or 2007 on the server side.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

But if they're dumb terminals, they'd be PXE booting an XP image provided by the citrix provisioning server, or am I mistaken? Unless the terminal boots to CE, then runs a citrix client, but that's more thin client than dumb terminal which typically has no OS or drive installed in it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Boots to CE and runs the citrix client on the older setups we had at work, but there are a bunch of ways to deploy these things....................


----------

